# My new girls



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Introducing Patches and Hayley

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...5-6492-495A-8160-623D1C7734C7_zpseff2ctpa.jpg

Patches

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...5-7400-4884-9783-5C41788A593E_zpsyuowkuvl.jpg

Teaching the girls to help with dishes from young

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...B-CB13-443A-9864-B7878DA7594A_zpsidp2dqtc.jpg

And passed out in the way only tiny babies can do after a long play

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...8-B547-4A7E-A610-EE871E313C98_zpsn8d5wp7d.jpg

Sorry the pics aren't very good quality. They're awesome, only 4 weeks old, but so loving.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

They're super cute! I have a new girl called Bonnie who looks a little similar to them, only a bit older at 10 weeks. Love their names too!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Aaw so tiny!


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Awe they're beautiful! and having them so young you'll have an amazing bond with them.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, I already have such an amazing bond with them


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey.... So my suspicions were confirmed today by my vet who did a sonar on Patches. She's pregnant. I know she is so young, but I just cannot spay her now! We have decided we keeping her babies. Don't think she'll have a big litter. She's already quite protective over her tummy, so instinct has set in.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Surprise pregnancy is always so bittersweet! Even more on such a young rat. All the same, Congrats patches  I hope it is an easy pregnancy and small litter. Babies are always such a joy! I look forward to pictures.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

They're beautiful little girls. I'm still highly skeptical that one is pregnant though.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She is way too young to have a litter, this could very well kill her. I highly recommend a dose of Galastop. It'll terminate the pregnancy painlessly and the litter will be absorbed.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Gotchea!


----------

